# Alberts Cottage. East Winch, Norfolk. Sept 2011



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2011)

Alberts Cottage is a very small 2 up 2 down cottage deep in the Norfolk countryside. So called because a fellow explorer visited some time ago, and most poigniantly found a very old Christmas Card adressed to "Albert". So with this in mind I visited with Wagg 20. Alberts possesions are strewn around his former home in a most haphazard and bizzare way, but offered tantalising clues to his life and work. From an urbex point of view this was a treasure trove but most mesmerising and poignant. It reminds me of what we tend to forget in these derelict building we visit, the people who either lived, visited or worked in them.. The house itself is of typical Norfolk brick and flint. Anyhow less drivel, ... the pics...







Here's Alberts cottage exterior











There were 2 bedrooms upstairs this the back one






The double bed, quite but loaded with momento's of a former life... so sad






stripped out wireless lies silently on the bed...






Me attempting an arty farty Sepia shot






some of Alberts tools..






This nearly moved me to tears..











Albert was a guy of exquisite tastes!!






Alberts defunct Phillips shaver circa 1970!!!


----------



## maximus (Sep 11, 2011)

Fab pics!!!



A snip at £90,000!!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot maximus.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 11, 2011)

Good stuff! I always find time capsules rather sad but so interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> Very nice mate



Thanks guys, you don't find these very often but they are cool.


----------



## eggbox (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellent stuff


----------



## Em_Ux (Sep 12, 2011)

Aww quite sad but a nice find BS.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

eggbox said:


> Excellent stuff



Thanks Egg box, I loved it, most sad though.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Aww quite sad but a nice find BS.



Yes Em, nice little cottage though.:goofy:


----------



## smiler (Sep 12, 2011)

The comments in your report have my absolute and unqualified agreement, we are uninvited guests in the places we explore and should treat what we find with respect.

I enjoyed the report and pics, Thanks.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one Smiler, this really did remind me of the old boys life with all the old remanats lieing around. It seemed a travesty that a life should be disrespected in this way. I was acutley aware of what was around me and some of the bits were VERY personal. Even some old Ventalin asthma inhaler, and of course the old boys shaver.


----------



## scribble (Sep 12, 2011)

The shaver and his choice of aftershave were so intimate - even more so than the unmade bed. Lives with Mum, then alone?


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

scribble said:


> The shaver and his choice of aftershave were so intimate - even more so than the unmade bed. Lives with Mum, then alone?



Yeah I guess so Scribble. There were loads more bits and bobs scattered all across the floor. Tools, books, Whisky bottles, clothes etc , I think it's one of the saddest explores I've ever undertaken. Truly moving.


----------



## wagg20 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes it was indeed a rather sad sight to behold, and I would say not unlike George Eastell's bungalow at Deopham Green (Now demolished).
Bit of a shame that you named the location of this fine little cottage though


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops sorry Wagg.


----------



## maximus (Sep 13, 2011)

wagg20 said:


> Yes it was indeed a rather sad sight to behold, and I would say not unlike George Eastell's bungalow at Deopham Green (Now demolished).
> Bit of a shame that you named the location of this fine little cottage though



Its got a for sale sign outside of it,you only need to look up the estate agents and find it anyway!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 13, 2011)

Not exactly a big secret then.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, one of the saddest reports I've ever read. You document it so well, and sympathetically. What a fantastic find, you should be proud of that set mate.


----------



## JJ0063 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is just fantastic. So much information found to show the kind of person lived here. Really is brilliant.

I'm only 10 minutes away from this site, in Swaffham. So I may have to have a drive up at the weekend and take a few photographs myself. 

Best regards from a rather amateur to this hobby!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, one of the saddest reports I've ever read. You document it so well, and sympathetically. What a fantastic find, you should be proud of that set mate.



Thanks Urban, that means a lot. It's all to easy to forget about the missing component in an abandonement. The people.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2011)

JJ0063 said:


> This is just fantastic. So much information found to show the kind of person lived here. Really is brilliant.
> 
> I'm only 10 minutes away from this site, in Swaffham. So I may have to have a drive up at the weekend and take a few photographs myself.
> 
> Best regards from a rather amateur to this hobby!



Thanks JJ, You'll be fine my man.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 14, 2011)

'I love my mother'! was there a shower? and is Albert a Bates!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2011)

highcannons said:


> 'I love my mother'! was there a shower? and is Albert a Bates!!



I was sort of waiting to hear that iconic music.


----------



## smudgesmum (Sep 14, 2011)

what a lovely little cottage, loved your pics

I want to live there x


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2011)

smudgesmum said:


> what a lovely little cottage, loved your pics
> 
> I want to live there x


Thanks a lot Smudge.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2011)

On further reserch I found the officail name for this house is, Carr Pitt Cottage. I prefer Alberts Cottage.


----------



## smudgesmum (Sep 15, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> On further reserch I found the officail name for this house is, Carr Pitt Cottage. I prefer Alberts Cottage.



It suits Alberts cottage


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Smudge


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 16, 2011)

smiler said:


> we are uninvited guests in the places we explore and should treat what we find with respect.
> .



Exqactly. It's a bl**dy shame that concept is so alien to the chavs and pykeys. It's no wonder that we get grief if we're caught 'cos we all get tarred with the same brush in most people's eyes.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 16, 2011)

These Hoarders houses are all over the place 

Great find and pics.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 16, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Exqactly. It's a bl**dy shame that concept is so alien to the chavs and pykeys. It's no wonder that we get grief if we're caught 'cos we all get tarred with the same brush in most people's eyes.



You're right there TJ. I think you have to respect the place you're in.


----------

